# Pet peeve - misbehaving polo collars. Grrr...



## djoblong (Jun 6, 2008)

One of my pet peeves are the collars of polo shirts curling and remaining curled. I find myself cursing the shoddy workmanship and continually fiddling with the collar to reshape it throughout the day. I am assuming a heavier more rich weave of cotton would prevent this by having sufficient weight/structure to prevent curling.

Anyone else hate this issue? Can anyone recommend a polo in the $50+/- range that has excellent collars that retain shape? Also would prefer deep colours that don't fade too quickly and no garish logos or brandnames. Discreet animal symbol or something is fine. No pocket. 

Suggestions from experience of repeated wear/wash cycles would be most welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

The collar curl thing put me off polos for years. I am finally giving them a try again in hopes that things have changed and/or different brands will do better.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I think you're going in the wrong direction. I find that the collars on better quality mercerized polos with a thin fabric are less prone to it. I think that the curling must be the result of differential shrinking between the top and bottom of the collar... if that's the case, the smaller the difference between the top and bottom (i.e., the thinner the collar), the less it should curl.

Just a theory, but it bears out in practice for me.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Lacoste vintage Polos on sale now at Lacoste are great. Good quality Pique with a very sturdy collar. Don't tumble dry. Hang til dry, toss in the dryer after they are dry and they are perfect. Light iron around the collar will also work.


----------



## djoblong (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice tip tonyp - shame all the good colours aren't on sale. Koala and Carribean blue aren't really doing it for me and $80 + shipping + tax is kind of steep...


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

Two brands of polos that I could recommend are LL Bean and Lands' End. Both are high quality polos with no logos. They are both made to resist shrinking, pilling and wrinkling. Color dyes are also engineered so that they will resist fading after dozens of washings. In my experience, the LL Bean is a higher quality shirt that features a no-roll collar and is made from 100% cotton pique. The Lands' End is also 100% cotton but it is just a combed cotton not a knit pique. Both are excellent values with Lands' End starting at $19.50 and LL Bean at $24.95. However, Lands' End offers a larger selection of brighter colors.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I have the same complaint. Mine are mostly Brooks or Izod. I tried spray starch on the collars once, but it didn't help much; so all I can tell you is what _doesn't_ work.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Like wrinkling on shirts and trousers, it's a fact of life. Just deal with it and move on I say.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

a steam iron works.


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

Jovan said:


> Like wrinkling on shirts and trousers, it's a fact of life. Just deal with it and move on I say.


I only have one that misbehaves and I can't get the thing under control. So I grin and bear it...


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

I found this on some fashion site.

"In my opinion Lacoste polos are perfection. Only the worlds strongest and most flexable cottons are chosen and used in these shirts. The polos go through rigerous testing, and each have there own dying tank. The dying process can take up to 13 hours as to elminate any color fading, so each shirt you get has a rich, vibrant color."

True? Just someone caught up in advertising? Does this actually mean anything or is it just gimmick?

As I will be teaching in summer camps this year I guess I should probably invest in a couple polos as well. As a teacher $100 is rather steep for a polo especially when I can be getting a Canali sport shirt for the same price during the seasonal sales.

At its price is Lacoste an investment? or a $20 LL bean with a $80 Aligator?

Other than brown, what would be the 2 most versatile colors to own? Black /grey? Grey/Navy? Black/navy? other?


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

I have 10 of them...as long as you follow the washing instructions, you are good to go. My advice to you is, if you plan on using a dryer to dry them, go one size up - not pre-washed cotton.

They are worth the money.

Navy blue or a Forrest green...


----------



## DPC3 (Jun 15, 2009)

I own a good number of the BB Golden Fleece polo shirts in pique and have not noticed this problem. I just recently removed the last of the RL polo shirts from my collection, and I did notice the problem of curled collars in these quite frequently. I own one brooks brothers polo that has a canvas collar and it is always curled up, and I always assumed it was a part of the style of the shirt, perhaps it is a rugby rather than a polo. On my golf shirts which are mostly Ashworth and Gear I have not noticed this to be a problem either; however, in the past when I have had other golf shirts I have noticed it to be problem. It seems like higher quality 100% cotton shirts from certain brands do have this problem while those from others do not. Has anyone else experienced this problem with BB Golden Fleece, because I have not? I like striped polo shirts, and only one of mine that I can find in my closet is not, so if I could only have two polo shirts I would look into the best colors for your skin, eyes, hair, and the pants you plan to wear them with and then make a decision - I still think they could be stripped.
-DPC3


----------



## From Vancouver (May 24, 2009)

Jovan said:


> Like wrinkling on shirts and trousers, it's a fact of life. Just deal with it and move on I say.


+1

Let me get this straight. Polos are worn for leisure and casual pursuits, right? Misbehaving collars only serve to reinforce this.

I can recommend going to collared shirts as an alternative if firm collars are the thing. Love the polo for what it is, and stop using it as a dress shirt :icon_smile_big:


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

I actually kind of like a slightly curled collar.


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

anglophile23 said:


> I actually kind of like a slightly curled collar.


Mine bugs the heck out of me, so I'll ask...why do you like it? A memorable visual effect? Or some such thing?


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

As others have said a polo shirt is casual. The slightly curled collar reinforces that. To me it is also more visually interesting than a flat collar. To each his own. I never said I wasn't wierd:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

anglophile23 said:


> As others have said a polo shirt is casual. The slightly curled collar reinforces that. To me it is also more visually interesting than a flat collar. To each his own. I never said I wasn't wierd:icon_smile_wink:


That's fair enough. Thanks.


----------



## Nice Nice (Jul 2, 2009)

*BB has a polo / golf shirt . . .*

in the Black Fleece line with a button-down collar. There are some odd details on that shirt I'm not crazy about (button placket extends a little too far south, for one), but the collar holds up well and never curls.

Has anyone ever come across any other button-down polo collars?


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

I think they curl naturally. Its like tee-shirts where the part below the hem always flips up for some reason. I have cheapo polos that curl and I have a brunello cucinelli that curls. You can win, embrace the curl...


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I don't mind the curl personally. It's a casual shirt and the curl reinforces that notion. What bothers me is when a polo shirt develops a crease in the collar, probably from washing and drying it with the collar folded. I am never able to iron the crease out. I like a roll in my polo collar and I can't stand them creased.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*Don't have that problem*

I have polos from Ralph Lauren, Tommy Hilfiger, a couplof no name brands, one with a employer logo from Land's End, and I don't have a problem with any of the collars. I take them from the dryer, given them a hit of water from a spray bottle and then apply the steam press in three bursts for about 45 seconds in total. I do give them at least 24 hours on the hangar after pressing.


----------

